

Adobe Flash: Almost as Open as Microsoft Office - j053003
http://daringfireball.net/2010/05/flash_almost_as_open_as_office

======
CountSessine
He's absolutely right. Both of them are ridiculously flawed 'standards'. OOXML
because there are literally sections of the standard that don't clearly
document the behavior required of the implementation (space lines according to
method used by Word 5), and Open Page because it documents only the required
behavior for compliant, error-free swf's, when in practice the error-handling
behavior is much more important (which, if you're wondering, is why we don't
have a useable open-source reference implementation of Flash - even the bits
without DRM).

------
credo
Gruber seems to be mocking Adobe's claim by suggesting that Microsoft Office
is more open.

However, he never explains why Microsoft Office is not "open" and seems to be
counting on generic anti-Microsoft sentiment to make the case for him. His
post may have been a lot more convincing if he had explained why Office isn't
"open" and then went on to explain why Flash is less "open" than Office.

Btw I say all this as an developer who thinks that section 3.3.1 makes a lot
of sense for Apple and as someone who thinks that Flash is too buggy.

------
devinj
Wait, he missed a step. Since when was MS Office the same as OOXML?

------
drivebyacct
And that's the last daringfireball article I will read. I've ripped into the
last three that have made it big here or on reddit and I'm tired of hearing
the same things over and over.

